# Bereavement diagnosis code



## rpelletie1 (Nov 29, 2018)

I am looking for a specific code for a O/B patient with acute bereavement regarding prenatal loss - still birth. Patient has acute stress reaction. The provider is looking for a more specific code that will match DSM 5 codes. This was a psychiatric consult.


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 29, 2018)

ICD-10 classifies 'grief reaction' to the F43.2X code category of adjustment disorders, and the ICD-10 coding handbook classifies 'complicated bereavement' to code F43.21 - adjustment disorder with depressed mood.  I think that would be the most specific code, to my knowledge, for this situation.


----------

